# auf public void methode zugreifen -- ich werd irre



## Tuts4you (18. November 2006)

Hallo, bräuchte mal wieder eure hilfe...
und zwar es geht um folgendes:


```
class kassa {
public float kassastand (float inhalt){
        return inhalt;
    }

public void einzahlen (float summe, int geldbetrag){
        Out.println("Summe "+summe+" gegeben "+geldbetrag);
}

public class beispiel {

public static void main (String[] args){
        
        kassa k = new kassa();
        float getKassa = k.kassastand(50);
        Out.println("Kassa wurde eröffnet!");
        Out.println("Die Kassa enthält "+getKassa+" €");
        
//damit greif ich auch "public float kassastand" zu...
//aber wie auf die "public void einzahlen"

}
```
ich raff es einfach nicht 
danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Xandro (19. November 2006)

Moin,

1. Deine Klasse kasse ist nicht public.
2. Dir fehlt ein Konstruktor in der Klasse kassa.
3. Klassen schreibt man gross: Kassa, Beispiel.

Deine Klasse Kasse:


```
public class Kassa {

 private float inhalt; // hast Du wahrscheinlich schon selbst deklariert

 public Kassa(){ // dies ist der Konstruktor
  inhalt = 0;
 }

 public float kassastand (float inhalt){
  return inhalt;
 }

 public void einzahlen (float summe, int geldbetrag){
  Out.println("Summe "+summe+" gegeben "+geldbetrag);
 }
}
```

Deine Klasse Kassa scheint nicht vollständig, deshalb habe ich Dir einfach mal Deinen relevanten Teil reingeschrieben.

Und für die Klasse Beispiel, um einzahlen() aufzurufen, folgendes Beispiel:


```
public class beispiel {

 public static void main (String[] args){        
  kassa k = new kassa();
  float getKassa = k.kassastand(50);
  Out.println("Kassa wurde eröffnet!");
  Out.println("Die Kassa enthält "+getKassa+" €");
  k.einzahlen(50,100); // damit rufst Du die void-Methode einzahlen() auf
 }
}
```

Gruss,
Xan


----------



## matdacat (20. November 2006)

MUZekater hat gesagt.:


> ```
> public float kassastand (float inhalt){
> return inhalt;
> }
> ```


Hm, was möchtest du denn machen? Soll diese Methode den Stand setzen oder abfragen? Du übergibst eine Parameter, als möchtest du den Stand setzen - gibst dann aber lediglich den Parameter wieder zurück...


----------

